
Their Passion Is Windows XP - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news127319067.html
======
Prrometheus
Well, it is the only operating system that "just works" on a wide range of PC
hardware. Pop an XP disk in any system made in the last 5 years and you're up
and running in no time. People don't appreciate how big of a feat that is.

If you don't want to shell out for a Mac, are wary of Vista's compatibility
and resource issues, and don't want to spend the next three months installing
Linux in your free time, XP is the only option.

~~~
mroman
3 months to install Linux?

You can't be serious.

~~~
eru
Perhaps he's doing a stage 1 of Gentoo and wants to configure and compile
everything himself.

~~~
mstevens
On a 386.

~~~
eru
With only his nose to type.

------
prakash
That's one way for people to like your product, release a successor that
sucks;-)

------
redorb
I vote they open-source it!

